# My new Brute 750



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i just got this last week its an 08 with 197 miles all stock. i bought an 08 420 after my 05 brute was stolen thinking i didnt need the power i was wrong so i had to sell the rancher lol. sorry about the cell phone pics
























here is my old brute and rancher


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! Let's get some MIMB Center snorks on that bad boy!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep time to mod her out!!!

How you liking the 08 so far?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice buy. you can tell it's never been in much mud by the color of the case.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea i dont think it was drove all that hard and it was $3000 less than a new one. i like it so far its a lot smoother ride. i will be modding very soon


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats on the brute:rockn:


----------

